# Costco Onyx V mc Kit



## Cannew (Sep 12, 2011)

Has anyone tried the costco Paklab Onyx V kits?

The Cabernet Sauvignon kit is 23L, no water added at around $70 cdn.


----------



## cpfan (Sep 13, 2011)

Cannew said:


> Has anyone tried the costco Paklab Onyx V kits?
> 
> The Cabernet Sauvignon kit is 23L, no water added at around $70 cdn.



Personally I have never made one. The Costco near me doesn't sell them. Some people like the results, others feel that they are a bit thin/weak. That may be different varietals, I'm not sure.

I think I've heard more positives about the reds than the whites.

BTW, Costco Canada only. Not Costco in the USA. May be available from amazon.com (not sure what they sell as it seems to change often, and they don't ship to Canada anyway.)

Steve


----------



## Cannew (Sep 13, 2011)

The costco.ca just placed a sale on their wine kits knocking off 26%. Their price includes shipping so it works out to a great deal. I ordered two of the best kits offered.

But will have to store them for the winter as we head south for the winter.


----------



## cpfan (Sep 14, 2011)

Cannew said:


> The costco.ca just placed a sale on their wine kits knocking off 26%. Their price includes shipping so it works out to a great deal. I ordered two of the best kits offered.
> 
> But will have to store them for the winter as we head south for the winter.


I had never heard of them online. Hmmm, wonder if they have a gewurztraminer?

Are you going to store the kits unmade, or are you going to make the kits, bottle them, and store the results over the winter? Personally, I would recommend the latter.

Steve


----------



## cpfan (Sep 14, 2011)

For those Canadians that are interested, the web page is...
http://www.costco.ca/Browse/Product...=wine kit&No=0&Nty=1&Ntx=mode matchallpartial

In the ONYX product line, all they have is Pinotage and Soave. On sale for $58 until Sept 25th.

Steve


----------



## Gman (Sep 14, 2011)

Don't waste your money. I made a sangiovese (I think or maybe a sharaz) awhile back and it was thin. I think they water down the concentrate to much to keep price down.

Garry


----------



## cpfan (Sep 15, 2011)

Gman said:


> Don't waste your money. I made a sangiovese (I think or maybe a sharaz) awhile back and it was thin. I think they water down the concentrate to much to keep price down.
> 
> Garry


Did you make one of the ONYX V pails or the two pack that contains one Shiraz and one Sangiovese?

Steve


----------



## Cannew (Sep 15, 2011)

I used the pack which came with the equipment kit. I do have one of the pails (no water to add) which I'll be doing next. Expect the pail to be better.


----------



## Gman (Sep 16, 2011)

I don't recall the two pack but don't think it was the ONYX pail either. I'll see if the pail is kicking around or I may still have the wine work sheet / instruction. I'll let you know. It contained the bottle shrinks, corks and labels as part of the kit if that helps.

Depending on the wine you make and kits you use it may be ok wine for most but I found it thin and my sense was it wasn't pure juice as they suggest. I've had a few friends say the same but keep in mind I don't make or use the cheaper kits and generally go with the higher end or pure juice from sources I know what I'm getting. These usually come with flavour packs (skins, seeds, etc) and I find the quality shows a better product at the end. My theory is you get what you pay for in this business. If a kit has all the goods in it they are dropping something to get that price down. Just my 2 cents and at the end of the day its whatever makes you happy. I know people that crank out the cheap kits and drink it soon after they bottle and they are content to do that.

Garry


----------



## Cannew (Sep 16, 2011)

I agree Garry. I'm not expect a great wine but was surprised the equip kit included the wine packs. But since I'm not a wine expert and can't judge the differences between various wines, as long as it drinkable I'll be happy.

I do expect more from the Onyx V Kit I bought as it does not require water to be added. I've been told they are usually better quality, or at least there is less chance of a beginner like me messing up.


----------



## Benjamin2 (Oct 28, 2012)

*Costco wine kits*

I have made 3, 23 litre kits that come with a firmentation pail and it is not worth the trouble making these kits. They are all thin . I will contact Costco regarding the poor quality and ask for a refund. They are cheap kits and make cheap wine. Costco should be selling a better product.




Cannew said:


> Has anyone tried the costco Paklab Onyx V kits?
> 
> The Cabernet Sauvignon kit is 23L, no water added at around $70 cdn.


----------



## cpfan (Oct 28, 2012)

Benjamin2 said:


> I have made 3, 23 litre kits that come with a firmentation pail and it is not worth the trouble making these kits. They are all thin . I will contact Costco regarding the poor quality and ask for a refund. They are cheap kits and make cheap wine. Costco should be selling a better product.


Good Luck. They've been selling those kits for over 10 years. Doubt it will change anything.

Don't know where you live, but if you want to try a pretty good 23 litre pail, look for an RJ Spagnols Premier Cru or a Vineco Vinterra kit. Of course, there are other kits that are better yet but they aren't 23 litre sterile must kits.

Steve


----------



## kitmaker (Jul 1, 2013)

*Onyx V Corks*

Just made an Onyx V Sauvignon Blanc wine kit from Costco. Added one pound of white raisins and the turned out great. However, the corks that came with the kit destroyed my floor corker. The corks were so hard that the plastic jaws in the corker deformed to the extent that they need to be replaced. Will continue to buy these kits but will buy corks from a local wine kit store.


----------



## bstnh1 (Jul 20, 2013)

kitmaker said:


> Just made an Onyx V Sauvignon Blanc wine kit from Costco. Added one pound of white raisins and the turned out great. However, the corks that came with the kit destroyed my floor corker. The corks were so hard that the plastic jaws in the corker deformed to the extent that they need to be replaced. Will continue to buy these kits but will buy corks from a local wine kit store.



Widgetco makes some excellent corks in all grades. I've been using their bi-disc corks and they seem to be excellent. (1+1 Wine Corks, A Grade 6-WTEC-A-45235-WC). They're 45 cents each, but if you order 100, you get them fro 40 cents each and free shipping. They're recommended for up to 4 years. They also have Flor quality corks good for 12 years, but nothing I make is ever going to last anywhere near that long!!!


----------



## cpfan (Jul 20, 2013)

bstnh1 said:


> Widgetco makes some excellent corks in all grades. I've been using their bi-disc corks and they seem to be excellent. (1+1 Wine Corks, A Grade 6-WTEC-A-45235-WC). They're 45 cents each, but if you order 100, you get them fro 40 cents each and free shipping. They're recommended for up to 4 years. They also have Flor quality corks good for 12 years, but nothing I make is ever going to last anywhere near that long!!!


You now need to order 120 @.35 to get the free shipping in the USA. It was $22.50 shipping to my address in Canada.

For most Canadians, I believe that these are expensive corks (although probably better quality) even before the shipping is added on. 
Steve


----------



## adnilpolseh (Mar 6, 2015)

cpfan said:


> Personally I have never made one. The Costco near me doesn't sell them. Some people like the results, others feel that they are a bit thin/weak. That may be different varietals, I'm not sure.
> 
> I think I've heard more positives about the reds than the whites.
> 
> ...


I have been making wine for years now and love the Costco pail wines...I have made the Malbec, Savignon Blanc, and California Reisling and have been very happy with all three. I did not find the quality as good in the boxes though


----------



## LeChat (Mar 8, 2015)

hey Linda,

I think these kits are on sale again on the Costo website!

I have made the cheaper versions and, while they are good, they don't have as much body as I would like (understandably).


----------

